# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  HydroForming with a Pressure Washer-PULSE JET

## Uncle Bob

Colin Furze showing a cracker of an idea on how to form metal with a water blaster  :Smilie: 
BTW, I love pulse jets, simple yet powerful. Just a tad noisy haha

----------


## Uncle Bob



----------


## Marc

Fantastic!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha he's the best!  
Seen the one where he made a jet engine from an old turbo, toilet brush holder and duct tape?

----------


## commodorenut

Years ago I read about how Chevrolet used hydroforming to shape the chassis rails for the (then new) C5/1997 Corvette.  It not only cut down dramatically on the number of different pieces traditionally welded together, but the actual force required to press the shape was also cut dramatically, with far less chance of crushing or kinking the metal, and less brittle spots were formed.
Whilst it did require an incredible amount of water pressure to form the shape, this was still far less than a traditional press force. 
I never imagined it would be something you could achieve at a DIY level.   It's got me thinking now.......

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I never imagined it would be something you could achieve at a DIY level.   It's got me thinking now.......

  Yeah, I could see that being quite handy for cars. Especially thing like custom fuel tanks and exhaust systems.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> .   It's got me thinking now.......

   :Sigh:  
Me too....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## commodorenut

Now I'm getting worried......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now I'm getting worried......

  
What could possibly go wrong..................

----------


## SilentButDeadly

....said the Russian to the Syrian.

----------

